# Motor clearance?



## CodyPomeroy (May 3, 2012)

I was just wondering what would be considered a safe distance between the bottom of the skeg and the road? I have a small boat with a 6hp motor, and in a recent thread someone said it would be safe to trailer such a motor straight down without a transom saver.


----------



## Ictalurus (May 3, 2012)

I guess high enough to so it won't bang against the ground going over speed bumps and such. I'd recommend you go with a transom saver though.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 3, 2012)

High enough so you can back over a curb.


----------



## Johny25 (May 3, 2012)

I have 9.5 inch clearance from my skeg to the ground and have never had a problem


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 3, 2012)

It all depends on what kind of approach/departure angles you normally drive over. Some parking lots have such a steep angle from the lot to the street around here you will drag the skeg without the motor tilted up pretty high.

Same goes if you have to drive through any shallow water crossings or dry beds.


----------

